
Should Coke buy Twitter? - matthjensen
According to Google trends, “interest” in Twitter is about twice that of Disney. (1) As many others have mentioned, Twitter has outsize influence and visibility.<p>Twitter is losing money, but it could probably break even or make money if it stopped grasping for growth. It also has a strong niche, and can be expected to maintain its position for a while.<p>Disney is spending $ 2B per year on advertising. (2)<p>At a 10% discount rate, a $2 B&#x2F;year perpetuity is worth $20 B.<p>Should Disney purchase Twitter -- making media cite tweets as stemming from “Disney’s Twitter&quot; -- as a pure name-recognition play? Disney could add its logo to every tweet as well. If so, why aren’t other like Coca Cola in the game?<p>(1) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;trends&#x2F;explore?q=twitter<p>(2) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.com&#x2F;10-biggest-advertising-spenders-in-the-us-2015-7
======
cocktailpeanuts
Because that's not why Disney is interested in Twitter.

Disney is not exactly what you think it is. Read this list and you'll
understand hopefully:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_Disney](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_Disney)

